# pet lovers



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

here is our spoiled princes skarr

proud boogie owner


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Cute, what's her name?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

albert said:


> Cute, what's her name?


scar as i spell it lol shes 15lbs and loves her photos 

proud boogie owner


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my neighbor's cat ran into the apt one morning as i was leaving for work. (4 am) it ran in, jumped up on the tub, and pissed. while doing so, it looked at me like "what?"
i can't touch 'em, i'm totally allergic. so i prop the door open, and try to shoo it out. it runs under my kitchen cabinets. i ran outta time and had to leave. when i texted the wife about 7 to tell her there's a cat in the house, don't let it tear up the dogs. my dogs have no concept of an enemy. they'd wanna play and the cat would not. so anyhow, she looks everywhere but cant find any cat. so all day the dogs had run of the house, and they never knew there was a cat in there! beagles are supposed to have a great sense of smell! what a crock, eh? hahahahaha well they finally found it about 8 o'clock that nite. it had buried itself way deep in the recesses of my wife's closet. she was prety scared when my neighbor came to get her. i bet she don't go on any more adventures!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

One of our cats likes to chew thru thin wires.....speaker cords and things like that. This morning at about 5:30 ish there's a thump. Shortly after that the sounds of 3 cats playing with something in the hall. I get up to find a piece of wire and the mouse for the wife's laptop on the floor.....with the cord in 3 pieces. This is the 5th or 6th mouse....it's a good thing they're cheap. Now I probably won't get back to sleep for quite a while so I'll plug in the head phones and listen thru one side because the cord for the other side is chewed thru. After I find batteries for the wireless mouse and set it up again.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

No fan of pets here. My wife has a cat that has to eat special food (costly!!!), poops and barfs all over our floors and won't come near me. Its like having a third child in the house. It also needs looking after when we go away. Not fun finding people to come check on it. I can see how people may like pets but I enjoy a simple life.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

The ability of pets who can train their owners is one of the most civilized advancement in our entire history. 
I see the results all the time.

G.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

You got that right. I bought a Fortress HT chair last Christmas. Sometimes my cats even let me sit on it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

albert said:


> You got that right. I bought a Fortress HT chair last Christmas. Sometimes my cats even let me sit on it.


What, no guitar amp by the chair and playstation controllers amongst the remotes?


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

This is our cat - Kiki , he's 12 years old and he likes to take short naps on my amps / cabinets.



And the amp in photo isn't the Champ, Kiki is big cat.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Got her in May 1975. It's our 40th anniversary together.








Buddy - 2 year old Lovebird


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

dcole said:


> Its like having a third child in the house. .


hahahahaha i call my dogs "my stupid, furry children"


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

ed2000 said:


> Got her in May 1975. It's our 40th anniversary together.
> View attachment 13721
> 
> 
> ...


wow 40 years

proud boogie owner


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This is Foley...



This is Noodles...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> Got her in May 1975. It's our 40th anniversary together.
> View attachment 13721
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of turtle is that? What do you feed it?

Awww, you've already taught Buddy to play in the first position.:sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> What kind of turtle is that? What do you feed it?
> 
> Awww, you've already taught Buddy to play in the first position.:sSig_goodjob2:


Her diet consists of veggie enriched pellets. For a treat she occasionally gets fed salmon, banana, smelt, earthworms, white garden grubs or romaine lettuce.
Bought this red ear turtle at Zellers for less than $1 in May 75 before the salmonella scare limited the sales. My first turtle was bought in 1960 and only lived to 15 partially to the diet which was dried insects and ground meat. Turtles have a mainly vegetarian diet.

Buddy doesn't like my playing because he bites my fingers as I move to different notes...It's a chase game he plays. It's really improved my technique.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]Here is my girl, my Jessie girl! I miss her so much. We had to put her down Oct 23, 2013. She was 12. She becoming incontinent and couldn't walk anymore. My son and I would have to carry up and down the back staircase to do her business. I couldn't be selfish anymore and I couldn't bear the thought of her being in so much pain. There will never be another one quite like her! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I got this little dude a couple weeks ago. I'm a cat and bird person but my wife is allergic to everything except things with fins and scales.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Forty year old turtle at less than one year old, probably pic taken late 1975


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> here is our spoiled princes skarr


Looks a lot like one of my daughter's cats.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've resisted for as long as I'm able, you've all seen these before 

Zach and Bella.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

bunch of crazy cat people up in here..........


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> One of our cats likes to chew thru thin wires.....speaker cords and things like that. This morning at about 5:30 ish there's a thump. Shortly after that the sounds of 3 cats playing with something in the hall. I get up to find a piece of wire and the mouse for the wife's laptop on the floor.....with the cord in 3 pieces. This is the 5th or 6th mouse....it's a good thing they're cheap. Now I probably won't get back to sleep for quite a while so I'll plug in the head phones and listen thru one side because the cord for the other side is chewed thru. After I find batteries for the wireless mouse and set it up again.


Your own fault... don't buy another MOUSE, buy a TRACKBALL or a TRACKPAD. Cats are crazy for mice.

(Sorry!)

I have two dogs but they're Jack Russels, won't sit still long enough for a photo.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> Your own fault... don't buy another MOUSE, buy a TRACKBALL or a TRACKPAD. Cats are crazy for mice.
> 
> (Sorry!)
> 
> I have two dogs but they're Jack Russels, won't sit still long enough for a photo.


I have a trackball and a trackpad and about 1/2 my laptops have track points in the middle of the keyboard. Last dog I had was my Bull Mastiff/Rottweiler cross. Never had any concern when my kid was out with Ace.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

According to my youngest, the dogs name is "Chloe the Wonder-dog!"









The cats are rescues, the fluffy is the mum, Jane. Her daughter Lizzy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Looks a lot like one of my daughter's cats.
> View attachment 13734


the more colors the prettyers 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

blam said:


> bunch of crazy cat people up in here..........


And the cats have even trained the owners to call them pets, no less! Of course, all dog lovers know that cats are not pets. 

I am always amazed at how those cute little kittens can turn into a cat.:smile-new:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have met some cats with really cool personalities. if it wasn't for the smell, and me being highly allergic, and the pheromones that cause depression, i would totally have one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i have met some cats with really cool personalities. if it wasn't for the smell, and me being highly allergic, and the pheromones that cause depression, i would totally have one.


Actually, so would I but it would have to come when it was called, live outside and not need a litter box. I'm thinking about something like one of these...........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

watch a movie called second hand lions. very cool flick that your pic reminded me of just now. it's on youtube in full


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Our cat is 18 yrs old this year..he has had a life fit for a king...now that he has some arthritis, he will yap to get picked up and put on the bed, were he sleeps most the day.. gets very expensive vet food, and bottled water, nothing but the best.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

My little girl Luycia. 130lbs of solid Shiloh Shepherd. Very gentle with my Grandchildren but exceptionally protective of our home.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> Our cat is 18 yrs old this year..he has had a life fit for a king...now that he has some arthritis, he will yap to get picked up and put on the bed, were he sleeps most the day.. gets very expensive vet food, and bottled water, nothing but the best.


Yeah, our cats eat a lot better than me a lot of times. And they get more petting in bed than I do.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> watch a movie called second hand lions. very cool flick that your pic reminded me of just now. it's on youtube in full


I will give it a whirl. Thanks.


----------



## dago (Feb 4, 2015)

This thread needs more frisbee obsessed shepherds, here is Panama who's world orbits around disk tossing:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

both of them are beautiful dogs! i've always wanted a Shepperd. i belong to 2 beagles. their hearts are as big as a montana sky, but they're dumber than a box of rocks. they are my furry stupid children.

poopily-doo











sophie


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

pretty dogs


cheezyridr said:


> both of them are beautiful dogs! i've always wanted a Shepperd. i belong to 2 beagles. their hearts are as big as a montana sky, but they're dumber than a box of rocks. they are my furry stupid children.
> 
> poopily-doo
> 
> ...



proud boogie owner


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Yeah, our cats eat a lot better than me a lot of times. And they get more petting in bed than I do.


You crack me right up! LMAO!

- - - Updated - - -



cheezyridr said:


> both of them are beautiful dogs! i've always wanted a Shepperd. i belong to 2 beagles. their hearts are as big as a montana sky, but they're dumber than a box of rocks. they are my furry stupid children.
> 
> poopily-doo
> 
> ...


Your stupid furry children are adorable Cheezy!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The wife wants a Boston Terrier that can sleep on the bed. I'll settle for another Bull Mastif/Rottwieller cross that sleeps outside and in the garage with the bikes. Dogs don't sleep on beds. We have 4 cats.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

this is mya my neighbors 7 year old boxer .
she thinks she is an cat she pounses ,plays with yarn and tries to sleep on you 

proud boogie owner


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Intrepid said:


> View attachment 13877
> My little girl Luycia. 130lbs of solid Shiloh Shepherd. Very gentle with my Grandchildren but exceptionally protective of our home.


What a beautiful dog. Love shepherds. Grew up with sheperds in the house. Unfortunately they don't seem to be as popular anymore. A shame.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you very much. She is a wonderful dog and capable of being incredibly fierce when the need arises. We live in a remote area and our home is sometimes visited by Coyote packs, Black bears (Though the bears are timid) and Fishers (they are not timid). She puts the run on all of them. I think they are intimidated by her sheer size especially when her shoulders puff up and she makes a low sounding gutteral growl. Mind you I would not want her to tangle with any of them but so far we have been fortunate that there have been no real battles. I have always had Shepherds. I just love that breed of dog.


GWN! said:


> What a beautiful dog. Love shepherds. Grew up with sheperds in the house. Unfortunately they don't seem to be as popular anymore. A shame.


----------

